# HELP NEEDED identify a real MK1 dash



## ptrmzr (Nov 9, 2007)

Does this look right? I am considering this dash but the rectangular fixed vents on both ends of the dash above the stainless trim line are round on my old one and all the others I have seen... look to the left of the cluster pod...










_Modified by ptrmzr at 9:25 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## rahbi (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: HELP NEEDED identify a real MK1 dash (ptrmzr)*

looks like a mk1 "Scirocco" dash


----------



## ptrmzr (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

